# Shopping for tackle



## Mr. Map (Apr 3, 2012)

I have now decided to boycott a certain sporting goods store. I fully understand that loss prevention is needed, but I do not like the feeling I get inside this particular retailer. I have never been so aware of store security as I am every single time I am there, no matter what city I am in. And if I am aware of it, then the bad guys are too.
They sure don't treat customers like we have as many options as we do now...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I hate feeling like I'm being watched in a store...I believe I know what store you're talking about...had the same thing happen to me there too...loss prevention needs to do a little better job of pretending to be a customer and disguising themselves...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Do tell


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It doesn't bother me. I'd rather they don't have to raise prices to cover for 5 finger discount people. It's amazing how much shop lifting goes on around Cleveland. Read the police blotters on Cleveland.com it would make you sick. Even grocery stores aren't exempt.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes mr map do tell


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

I took my boys to bass pro about a month ago. We spent about an hour filling a cart and never once got approached. (BTW, all those lures better last them a lifetime! Since when did tackle get so expensive?)


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Alaskangiles said:


> I took my boys to bass pro about a month ago. We spent about an hour filling a cart and never once got approached. (BTW, all those lures better last them a lifetime! Since when did tackle get so expensive?)


i've always felt if your going to play your going to pay. anything to do with outdoor sports has everything over priced to start with. things like little 2 1/2" of metal called spoons costing upwards of 8.00, what gives. a fuel water filter costing upwards of 10.00. and the list just goes on. then add theft to the sellers price makes them raise there price. it doesn't really bother me knowing I'm being watched.

if somebody doesn't do it then the fox gets away with the hen house. they have no clue which ones of us are there to steal. we don't have signs saying you better watch me. I have had a lot of stuff stole off me the last yr or so. I hate thieves with a passion. I put cameras in my pole barn to try and stop them. the last time they broke in my house went down in the basement and shut the power off to the pole barn.
sherman


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

sherman51 said:


> i've always felt if your going to play your going to pay. anything to do with outdoor sports has everything over priced to start with. things like little 2 1/2" of metal called spoons costing upwards of 8.00, what gives. a fuel water filter costing upwards of 10.00. and the list just goes on. then add theft to the sellers price makes them raise there price. it doesn't really bother me knowing I'm being watched.
> 
> if somebody doesn't do it then the fox gets away with the hen house. they have no clue which ones of us are there to steal. we don't have signs saying you better watch me. I have had a lot of stuff stole off me the last yr or so. I hate thieves with a passion. I put cameras in my pole barn to try and stop them. the last time they broke in my house went down in the basement and shut the power off to the pole barn.
> sherman


That tells Me it’s someone you know.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Alaskangiles said:


> That tells Me it’s someone you know.


yeah I know who did part of it anyway. but its hard to prove. some of my stuff ended up in a local pawn shop. I described what was there but no serial numbers. i'm supposed to get that stuff back. I even tracked down my new generator but by the time the police got there it was gone. and they wouldnt admit to anything. the case on the pawn shop goes to the D.A. to file charges but he says it was given to him. the other guy denies it all. so nobody may get charged. and there is no trace of most of the stuff.
sherman


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

People suck


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Alaskangiles said:


> People suck


Thank you.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I have not stepped into a tackle shop this decade


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

"they" say the vast majority of shrink is from employees. either from paperwork/receiving/clerical type errors or straight up theft.

i'll tell you the sporting goods store i worked at in high school....the employees (not me) were robbing them blind. did see a few guys get busted. lures, gps, ammo, etc

we had loss prevention guys and a few known customers that liked to swipe things. had a few big ticket items stolen by customers too, but i don't think it was nearly as much as the employees.

quick story: a coworker and I watched some kids take knives off the shelf, go into a display tent with the packages and then come out of the tent without them. we checked the tent and found the empty packages and went to the exits to stop them. simply asked about some knives and they handed them over. 

next day i went to work i got written up because it wasn't my job and we didn't actually see them do it. last time i cared one iota about anybody stealing stuff there.


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> i've always felt if your going to play your going to pay. anything to do with outdoor sports has everything over priced to start with. things like little 2 1/2" of metal called spoons costing upwards of 8.00, what gives. a fuel water filter costing upwards of 10.00. and the list just goes on. then add theft to the sellers price makes them raise there price. it doesn't really bother me knowing I'm being watched.
> 
> if somebody doesn't do it then the fox gets away with the hen house. they have no clue which ones of us are there to steal. we don't have signs saying you better watch me. I have had a lot of stuff stole off me the last yr or so. I hate thieves with a passion. I put cameras in my pole barn to try and stop them. the last time they broke in my house went down in the basement and shut the power off to the pole barn.
> sherman


Some excellent motion detectors out there w/ HD video and alarm for under $100...and battery-operated. Hide the video recorder, separate from the alarm. 

I have an AR15 and 2 9mms, but purchased a Taurus Judge public defender 6 months ago. Haven't fired it yet! But thats the one I'd have on the nightstand if I'd had break-ins, plural. 45 long Colt caliber round or 410 shell. Can't have people getting comfortable breaking in to your house!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hortance said:


> Some excellent motion detectors out there w/ HD video and alarm for under $100...and battery-operated. Hide the video recorder, separate from the alarm.
> 
> I have an AR15 and 2 9mms, but purchased a Taurus Judge public defender 6 months ago. Haven't fired it yet! But thats the one I'd have on the nightstand if I'd had break-ins, plural. 45 long Colt caliber round or 410 shell. Can't have people getting comfortable breaking in to your house!


when my stuff got stole I wasnt home. I put cameras in the barn but this time they went in the basement and shut the power off. but i've had 2 of them arrested lately. but they both will get off.
sherman


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like an inside job


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> i've always felt if your going to play your going to pay. anything to do with outdoor sports has everything over priced to start with. things like little 2 1/2" of metal called spoons costing upwards of 8.00, what gives. a fuel water filter costing upwards of 10.00. and the list just goes on. then add theft to the sellers price makes them raise there price. it doesn't really bother me knowing I'm being watched.
> 
> if somebody doesn't do it then the fox gets away with the hen house. they have no clue which ones of us are there to steal. we don't have signs saying you better watch me. I have had a lot of stuff stole off me the last yr or so. I hate thieves with a passion. I put cameras in my pole barn to try and stop them. the last time they broke in my house went down in the basement and shut the power off to the pole barn.
> sherman


I suggest you watch death wish a few times, old ideas sometimes are very effective deterrents. Just remember where you set the deterrents.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

HamiltonKdog said:


> I suggest you watch death wish a few times, old ideas sometimes are very effective deterrents. Just remember where you set the deterrents.


as much as I hate thieves and feel very bad that i've had so much stuff stolen. but I don't own anything thats worth taking a life no matter how useless they are. now if I can put them behind bars you can bet I will. I don't have a problem taking a life. but I need a better reason than things that can be replaced.
sherman


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Cut off one hand. In Saudi Arabia they cut off the first one. Second offense they remove the head so no one will need to care for them. 

Pop ‘em in the eye with a pellet gun. Chances are they won’t chance the second. But that’s just the keyboard cowboy in me talking. ;-)


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sherm, Trail cameras don't use power !!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Sherm, Trail cameras don't use power !!


never even thought about them. I thought the security cameras would do the trick. but as you've probably already guessed this was people that knew me. they got access to the house through my son. then broke into my bedroom and took some things from there. out of all the stuff that was stolen a silver dollar key chain with a silver dollar that my mom got me back in 1976 for her last Christmas just before she died was my most prized possession. it was taken from my bedroom.
sherman


----------



## Mr. Map (Apr 3, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes mr map do tell


The unprofessional security practices(which cause me to want to quickly get a few things and leave as opposed to taking time to shop for more items), are only one of my issues with this chain. I also strongly dislike how I have to ask for them to turn the monitor around, so that I can see the prices being registered at the check-out. This is typically followed by a comment about their flexible return/credit policy, which totally misses the point(this practice is likely a dead giveaway as to whom I refer).
Ultimately, I feel this company is much less concerned about customer satisfaction that many of it's peers, and will therefore treat them accordingly. I urge you all to consider other options as well.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Again, do tell. You don"t owe this chain anything


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

mas5588 said:


> quick story: a coworker and I watched some kids take knives off the shelf, go into a display tent with the packages and then come out of the tent without them. we checked the tent and found the empty packages and went to the exits to stop them. simply asked about some knives and they handed them over.
> 
> next day i went to work i got written up because it wasn't my job and we didn't actually see them do it. last time i cared one iota about anybody stealing stuff there.


My son worked in college as "loss prevention" at a K-Mart in Barberton I believe ... he watched monitors all day and was told not to even bother with anyone taking anything worth less than like $25 ... even then he and his associates couldn't detain them at all and had to call store security, which usually took to long, or the Police, because if the perps got combative or belligerent thay didn't want any liability for either them or their employees, and most especially I suspect, themselves ... said he literally watched people take hundreds of dollars out of that store and couldn't do a thing about it, they didn't do anything until it was a substantial amount


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Relax Mr. map… It's just security doing their job. You gonna get pissed off if the DNR officer watches you for a couple hours to see if you're keeping short fish? Almost every person on this site applauds the DNR for watching people and doing their job. The security Person in the store is no different. Besides, if you're an honest person, and you know you are, what do you have to concerned about? Just go about your business , Let them do their jobs and catch the real criminals .


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

9Left said:


> Relax Mr. map… It's just security doing their job. You gonna get pissed off if the DNR officer watches you for a couple hours to see if you're keeping short fish? Almost every person on this site applauds the DNR for watching people and doing their job. The security Person in the store is no different. Besides, if you're an honest person, and you know you are, what do you have to concerned about? Just go about your business , Let them do their jobs and catch the real criminals .


X2


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

9Left said:


> Relax Mr. map… It's just security doing their job. You gonna get pissed off if the DNR officer watches you for a couple hours to see if you're keeping short fish? Almost every person on this site applauds the DNR for watching people and doing their job. The security Person in the store is no different. Besides, if you're an honest person, and you know you are, what do you have to concerned about? Just go about your business , Let them do their jobs and catch the real criminals .


X3....just sayin


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Still no name of this company?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol mess with them. Keep them on there toes.... when i feel there presence I start acting funny,figidy. Take them for a long stroll thru the store. 
Kidding. It really doesnt bother me at all. They're doing there job. Maybe not the best at it if you feel there presence. 
I dont steal,but they dont know that.....


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds to me like someone is trolling.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

What store?


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds like a psych job! Don’t let anyone steel your joy.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BMayhall said:


> What store?


Me too--- What store ???


----------

